# GQ Nissan Patrol for test fit of rear door ladder



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I manucfature rear door ladders for roof access primarily for GU Patrols. I have now made a prototype for the previous model GQ Patrol and need to do a test fit.

I would appreciate it if anyone in the Brisbane area who has a GQ would pm me.


----------

